
Two Israeli teens arrested for running major DDoS service - tmptmp
http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/11/12878692/vdos-israeli-teens-ddos-cyberattack-service-arrested
======
CrazyMusicians
This story was originally reported by American journalist brian krebs

[http://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/09/israeli-online-attack-
ser...](http://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/09/israeli-online-attack-service-vdos-
earned-600000-in-two-years/)

[http://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/09/alleged-vdos-
proprietors-...](http://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/09/alleged-vdos-proprietors-
arrested-in-israel/)

------
hourislate
I would be surprised if anything happens to them. They are Israeli and most
likely considered off limits to the US Justice System. They will probably just
get a stern warning.

Different rules for different folks......

~~~
beagle3
FYI, Israel has extradited quite a few people, mostly related to fraud and
drug dealing, e.g. [http://www.jpost.com/National-News/Court-upholds-US-
extradit...](http://www.jpost.com/National-News/Court-upholds-US-extradition-
request-for-Israelis) and [http://www.haaretz.com/news/ze-ev-rosenstein-to-be-
extradite...](http://www.haaretz.com/news/ze-ev-rosenstein-to-be-extradited-
to-u-s-for-drug-smuggling-1.178871)

A sad (or amusing, depending on your point of view) thing, actually - Israeli
police has started begging the FBI a few years ago to ask Israel for
extradition of Israeli drug dealers who had anything, even remotely, to do
with the US - because the burden of evidence in a criminal case in Israel is
so much heavier than in the US.

This is their plan B: Israeli police have been unable to get the conviction
they wanted in cases which would have been cut-and-dry in the US. Israeli
courts don't just trust blindly trust a cop's "I saw / I heard" evidence, and
apply custody of evidence rules very strictly, which makes some (arguably
just) convictions nearly impossible. (On the other hand, wrong convictions,
though definitely exist, are probably much less frequent as a result)

~~~
matt_wulfeck
Sounds like we can learn something from them regarding burden of proof.

Not that a police officers experience shouldn't have any gravitas, but it also
shouldn't become the law.

